# Whey Protein and Phlegm -- Alternatives to Whey Powder?



## maxpro2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been suffering from excess phlegm for quite some time now. I ran out of whey protein this week and have been feeling considerably better. 

I think what this means is, unfortunately because I just bought a new tub of whey, is that I am either: 1) allergic to lactose, which is contained in whey, or 2) whey significantly thickens the excess phlegm, amplifying the congested feeling.

Has anyone else experienced this problem? If so, can you recommend an alternative to whey protein powder?


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

try pure isolate instead of mixed concentrate/isolate blends. If its that big of a deal, just skip the shakes and eat food. You dont need whey protein.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jan 27, 2011)

So pure isolate does not have lactose?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

maxpro2 said:


> So pure isolate does not have lactose?



Correct. Isolate does not have lactose, at all.


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

